# ISO Apricot Muffins



## Alix (Sep 8, 2006)

Wanna use up my dried apricots, only have one egg left. Help please?


----------



## Dina (Sep 8, 2006)

http://southernfood.about.com/od/muffinrecipes/r/bl30109n.htm  This uses only one egg Alix.  Give it a try.


----------



## Alix (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks Dina! I'll do that. I think I want to add some oatmeal in there too. Think I should up the milk or the fat if I do that?


----------



## Dina (Sep 8, 2006)

http://southernfood.about.com/od/apricotrecipes/r/bl60801b.htm  Here's another great one.  I'd add up the milk for oatmeal.


----------



## Alix (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh my. That second one looks wonderful. I have blueberries in the freezer to use. Decisions, decisions. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Dina (Sep 8, 2006)

So what did you make after all Alix?


----------



## Lynan (Sep 8, 2006)

Alix...I sometimes use ground almonds in place of some of the flour in my muffins. Would go so well with apricots.


----------



## Alix (Sep 9, 2006)

OK, I sort of messed around and combined a few recipes lying around. 

1/4 c melted butter
1/2 c white sugar
1/2 c milk
1 egg

Combine these first. Then sift in:

1 1/2 c flour
2 tsp baking powder
1 tsp baking soda

Stir just til moist, then add:

1 c oatmeal
1/2 c chopped dried apricots

Bake at 375 for 15 minutes. 

They were good. We are going to try the one with blueberries next time. Thanks Dina!


----------



## Dina (Sep 9, 2006)

Mmm...sounds yummy.  You're welcome...any time!


----------

